# I noticed something while watching Reo shoot.



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Not sure... shoot him a PM. I'm sure he'd tell you.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

If you've tuned your arrows by twisting your nocks you don't need high helical vanes to hit the middle. It also gives you better vane clearance coming off a blade.
Also if your talking about his long range set up you don't want alot of helical to your fletchings. This causes your arrows to have a parachute effect and it opens up your pattern. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have shot with straight offset for years.Even my hunting arrows are straight offset,maybe a little more on those arrows.But it does give the best rest clearance for a blade type rest.It also has less drag on the arrow and doesnt slow it down quite as fast as helical fletch will.If you use a drop away it doesnt much matter on the clearance part, but a straight offset is all I will use.I also use 85 grain Thunderhead broadheads,those that use heavy,large broadheads might want to stick to helical fletch for the rear sterrage effect.But to each his own.Just throwing it out there for ya.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Excellent thoughts. Any others?


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

I like striaght too due to rest clearance and just to keep things simple and easy to tune and less crap about arrow flight since 280-300 is fast so why slow that down


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I have shot indoor competition for quite awhile, and almost 99% of the shooters use a slight straight offset. I never shot a straight fletched arrow for target, or for 3D or hunting for that matter. My guess is he uses like most others, which would be a straight offset.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

No need for helical since its only target points. What works for Reo or any of the top archers doesn't necessarily work for everyone else though.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

OK, let the dummy ask a question or two. I know long feathers on a small, light shaft will parachute because of the ribs in the feather catching air, Been there, done that in many, many years of experimenting when I shot fingers, but where did the thought that a small vane would do the same at the speeds we shoot now??? Also the thinking you don't need to get a shaft to spin a lot just because it's a target arrow?? Anyone for doing away with the rifling in their gun barrels????? Teach the old school guy a few things here....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> OK, let the dummy ask a question or two. I know long feathers on a small, light shaft will parachute because of the ribs in the feather catching air, Been there, done that in many, many years of experimenting when I shot fingers, but where did the thought that a small vane would do the same at the speeds we shoot now??? Also the thinking you don't need to get a shaft to spin a lot just because it's a target arrow?? Anyone for doing away with the rifling in their gun barrels????? Teach the old school guy a few things here....


Small vanes wont parachute UNLESS you put a big helical on them. It still isnt to much of a problem though and still probably has more to do with clearance issues coming off a small blade. The only reason you need to spin your arrows is to get them to flexing and come back to a straight position faster. Each of your arrows come out of your bow different if they aren't tuned. One might flex up and deviate just a touch, and one might flex down deviating just a touch. The key is to get them all flexing the same way out of your bow. This is done by rotating your nocks until they will all shoot a perfect bullet hole in paper, or hitting the same hole out of a hooter shooter at longer distances. Once you have done this helical vanes are not needed to keep the arrow flying point first. It will shrink your groups better then shooting a quick spin vane with a field point. 

Now lets talk quick spin vanes. If you are a guy that thinks he needs to put a spin in your arrows and then attach a braod head to the front. Those blades act just like baseball threads on a baseball and grab wind and cork screw all over the place."curve ball comes to mind" Not much of a problem with a field point because it doesn't have air grabbing edges.


Here is something else to think about. If you have a stiffer arrow and a heavier point you will have a mechanical advantage over your broad head/arrow so you can go to an even smaller vanes on the back if you wanted to for hunting. This would allow for less wind drift on the longer shots. It will also aid in penetration. When a higher foc arrow hits a target it will have less flex in the shaft and slide in better. A soft flexy shaft doesn't penetrate as good as a stiff one will. It wastes its energy on flexing. Get my drift?

since you brought up rifles maybe you will understand this better. Its all about building an arrow with a high ballistic coefficient as possible. Take two arrows that are the same weight same length. One is thin in diameter, has smaller vanes and heaver point. The other is fatter in diameter, has larger vanes with a helical, and has a lighter point or smaller foc. Its should be evident on which arrow will perform better down range.


Now im not good at explaining all this crap so I some of it sunk in.

Also all this stuff doesn't really apply to a recurve bow. You simply cannot get a good or consistent enough release to see it imho.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Go to Vegas and see how the 4" feathers are fletched!! Most are fletched with a helical clamp!!! That's one of the reasons we shoot feathers!! They can make slight contact with the rest and they just lay down with no ill effects. That being said, I definitely use a slight off-set for my outdoor arrows!! And I agree that with a recurve you need helical!! The helical helps start the arrow spinning sooner and helps correct the normal side to side movement of the shafts.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I use 2% straight offset on everything. With that setup, they hit exactly were the pin is. Its just whatever works for you


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I use about a 5 degree helical on all my arrows, hunting and target. The parachute effect is way overblown. Good arrow flight is only achieved by controlling the yaw and pitch in the arrow in flight. The analogy to a bullet and rifling in a gun barrel in the post above is a good comparison. But having said this I also use a fall away rest on all my bows. The guys who use a blade probably won`t be able to use a good helical because of fletching interference. That should speak volumes about the efficacy of fall away rests vs blades. Just sayin`.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

If the blade is setup correctly it will be out of the way by the time it reaches the feathers I have a lot of twist on my 27's no contact with the blade .


----------

